# emerge nvidia-glx faild [SOLVED]

## dark-wulf

I had this problem befor but this is now on a new gentoo installation  :Sad:  and i can't finde any solution.

If anybody got an idea i would be vary happy.

```

emerge nvidia-glx

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run ;-)

>>> checking NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-1.0-8762.tar.gz ;-)

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run to /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-glx- 1.0.8762/work

unpack NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run: file format not recognized. Ignoring.

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86-1.0-8762.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-glx- 1.0.8762/work

/usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762.ebuild: line 71: cd: /va r/tmp/portage/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1: No such f ile or directory

/usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762.ebuild: line 72: cd: /va r/tmp/portage/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1/doc: No su ch file or directory

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-1.0.6629-defines.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: NVIDIA_glx-1.0.6629-defines.patch !

 *  ( /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/files/1.0.6629/NVIDIA_glx-1.0.6629-def ines.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762/temp/NVIDIA_glx-1.0.6629-defines.patch -10927.out

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 711:   Called src_unpack

  nvidia-glx-1.0.8762.ebuild, line 74:   Called epatch '/usr/portage/media-video /nvidia-glx/files/1.0.6629/NVIDIA_glx-1.0.6629-defines.patch'

  eutils.eclass, line 335:   Called die

!!! Failed Patch: NVIDIA_glx-1.0.6629-defines.patch!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if rel evant.

```

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762/temp/NVIDIA_glx-1.0.6629-defines.patch -10927.out

```

***** NVIDIA_glx-1.0.6629-defines.patch *****

=============================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p0 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/files/1.0.6629/NVIDIA_glx-1.0.6629-defines.pa$

=============================================

can't find file to patch at input line 4

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -ur NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-4191/usr/include/GL/glx.h NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-4191.new/usr/include/GL/glx.h

|--- NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-4191/usr/include/GL/glx.h   2002-12-09 21:26:55.000000000 +0100

|+++ NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-4191.new/usr/include/GL/glx.h       2003-01-30 18:20:23.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

=============================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p1 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/files/1.0.6629/NVIDIA_glx-1.0.6629-defines.pa$

=============================================

can't find file to patch at input line 4

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -ur NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-4191/usr/include/GL/glx.h NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-4191.new/usr/include/GL/glx.h

|--- NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-4191/usr/include/GL/glx.h   2002-12-09 21:26:55.000000000 +0100

|+++ NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-4191.new/usr/include/GL/glx.h       2003-01-30 18:20:23.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

=============================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p2 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/files/1.0.6629/NVIDIA_glx-1.0.6629-defines.pa$

=============================================

can't find file to patch at input line 4

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -ur NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-4191/usr/include/GL/glx.h NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-4191.new/usr/include/GL/glx.h

|--- NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-4191/usr/include/GL/glx.h   2002-12-09 21:26:55.000000000 +0100

|+++ NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-4191.new/usr/include/GL/glx.h       2003-01-30 18:20:23.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

=============================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p4 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx/files/1.0.6629/NVIDIA_glx-1.0.6629-defines.pa$

=============================================

can't find file to patch at input line 4

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -ur NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-4191/usr/include/GL/glx.h NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-4191.new/usr/include/GL/glx.h

|--- NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-4191/usr/include/GL/glx.h   2002-12-09 21:26:55.000000000 +0100

|+++ NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-4191.new/usr/include/GL/glx.h       2003-01-30 18:20:23.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

```

----------

## artificio

Have you tried unpacking the source manually? It seems like it's not patching because it can't find the file to patch, because that's not in the proper place (/var/tmp/portage/etc...). Did you use an older livecd for this install, here's my emerge output for nvidia-glx...

```
>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 1.0-8762...............................................

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-1.0.6629-defines.patch ...                         [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-1.0.6629-glheader.patch ...                        [ ok 
```

----------

## dark-wulf

It was the lates minimal installcd with lates portage and stage and when i run the nvidia installer no glx is installed too.

I can't extract it because tmp dir is cleand up when starting emerge.

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## artificio

Try making the directories manually, it shouldn't overwrite those.

----------

## dark-wulf

/var/tmp/portage/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762/work is cleand up when i start emerge....

And if i use Nvidia installer glx is not installed either

```

# eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

#

```

----------

## artificio

So the directory structure's there, but it's not unpacking anything. This may be a bit extreme but have you tried removing everything in /var/tmp/portage and /usr/portage and running another emerge --sync?

----------

## dark-wulf

i deleted everything and tried to replace the nvidia.bin with the one from nvidia... no chance nothing helps  :Sad: 

i will try the nvidia-installer once more and check the messeges.

----------

## artificio

What does ls -ld /var/tmp/portage give?

----------

## dark-wulf

```

# ls -ld /var/tmp/portage

drwxrwxr-x 15 portage portage 4096 24. Jun 11:36 /var/tmp/portage

```

----------

## artificio

Huh, the only difference so far is I get is that it's owned by root...

Not that it should make a difference since changing ownership doesn't change my ability to write to that directory.

```
ls -ld /var/tmp/portage

drwxrwxr-x 5 root portage 4096 Jun 23 03:37 /var/tmp/portage
```

Last edited by artificio on Sat Jun 24, 2006 11:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dark-wulf

Nvidia-installer returns no error....

----------

## dark-wulf

```

unpack NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8762-pkg1.run: file format not recognized. Ignoring.

```

this error i only get when i merge nvidia-glx all other packages work, so i don't think it's an problem with rigths

----------

## artificio

Well, if it's a problem with the system I have no clue. There might be some way to manually have nvidia-glx opengl be recognized (if the nvidia installer worked correctly, which it seems like it did), or you could try sync'ing/downloading the packages from another server if every other package works, it could be that that package on that server is borked, if you haven't already that is.

----------

## chrismortimore

 *dark-wulf wrote:*   

> /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762/work is cleand up when i start emerge....
> 
> And if i use Nvidia installer glx is not installed either
> 
> ```
> ...

 It is installed.  The nvidia installer overwrites the xorg-x11 libraries, so eselecting xorg-x11 will select the nvidia libraries.

----------

## amdunlock

Hi,

i guess, that the if command in the ebuild goes into the for bsd archives created else arm. so i think that it would help that you add "-x86-fbsd"  to your useflags.

Greetings, Oliver

----------

## dark-wulf

IT WORKS IT WORKS   :Very Happy: 

This is the solution thanks very much.

Just one smal question is still open, why did the original nvidia installer fail too?

----------

